# shrimp id plz



## PuffingNshrimpin (Aug 10, 2013)

so like a month ago i swore that i saw a shrimp of some sort recede under the shadows of a log in my 10g tank but the funny thing is i have never bought shrimp for or kept shrimp in that tank before. I figured i was imagining things until i just did a water change and came back to notice the rogue shrimp feeding off the moss all i can think is that a shrimp egg was on moss or plant that i bought at the pet store. does anyone know what kind this is? thanks


----------



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

blue diamond? 
and the eggs stay on mommy's belly so you probably had shrimp baby in the whatever water you might have added.........wat a miracle if that's the case and it survived :0


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

SHRIMPAZOID!

I meant blue tiger?


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

I was thinking a blue neo of some description. Can't see if there are tiger stripes on it from the photos. If there are then blue tiger. Awesome to find something like that. Just need to get a mate in there and you could have a whole tribe.


----------



## PuffingNshrimpin (Aug 10, 2013)

thanks guys. yeah its definetly a miracle shrimp forsure. if i can get a better photo i will but hes an elusive lil bugger i think some more shrimp from his own tribe might braven him up some


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

I once had two shrimplette hitch hikers on a screen of fissidens from aquariums west. They were just plain old rcs though. Sweet deal getting a free blue tiger!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

That looks like a blue tiger to me.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah it's hard to tell the marking with the moss crossing over it. I'd take another look or inquire with Pat\Ebiken and pick up a few more. You know you have the right water parameters, you'd just probably want to pick up some premium shrimp food for them to thrive.

Very cool!


----------



## Saul (Nov 18, 2014)

Looks like what aquariums west was selling as 'blue velvet' - neocaridina


----------



## bettaforu (Jun 2, 2010)

That's a blue Neo...probably Blue Diamond, but could be a Blue Rili. It isn't a blue tiger....blue tigers have orange eyes! The stripes on the blue tiger are wider and more dense looking. Here is a female of mine.








I also have a Blue hybrid Neo that is a cross between a OEBT (orange eyed blue tiger) and a Blue Dream Neo. It is blue
with tiger banding on the top part. Here is pic of it.


----------



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

carbon rili?


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> I also have a Blue hybrid Neo that is a cross between a OEBT (orange eyed blue tiger) and a Blue Dream Neo. It is blue
> with tiger banding on the top part. Here is pic of it.
> View attachment 86226
> View attachment 86234


You've crossed a neocaridina and a caridina? I was pretty sure that was impossible. Are you certain they were the parents?


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

The tell tale trait to ID a BT or OEBT is the two first stripes will curve forward toward the carapace. The rest will curve back toward the tail.



bettaforu said:


> That's a blue Neo...probably Blue Diamond, but could be a Blue Rili. It isn't a blue tiger....blue tigers have orange eyes!


There are blue tigers with out the orange eyes.



bettaforu said:


> I also have a Blue hybrid Neo that is a cross between a OEBT (orange eyed blue tiger) and a Blue Dream Neo. It is blue with tiger banding on the top part. Here is pic of it.


Cool shrimp! Neo/tiger crosses are very rare. Usually the babies are sterile.



Bobsidd said:


> You've crossed a neocaridina and a caridina? I was pretty sure that was impossible. Are you certain they were the parents?


Not impossible but they have to be super deperate... like "last man on Earth" desperate. I've seen some cool hybrids out of Asia but they do not make it past F0.


----------

